# Charleston Fly 2021



## JacksonOB (Sep 6, 2019)

Anyone planning to fish the Charleston Fly in late October of this year (Oct. 22-23)? I don't believe registration has opened yet but did see it shared on Flood Tide and The Charleston Fly's Instagram pages. 

Hoping to have a little rig by then but will likely be looking for a teammate. Will have only been a resident for about 3 months at that point so my local knowledge will be lacking. Either way, it will be a fun weekend to fish and support a good cause. 

I believe @citadelmarineservices crushed it last year? May be mistaken but it seemed like you had a great day.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

@whoislang won it if I remember correctly.

I will likely be fishing it again this year.


----------



## JacksonOB (Sep 6, 2019)

BrownDog said:


> @whoislang won it if I remember correctly.
> 
> I will likely be fishing it again this year.


Awesome @BrownDog -- I didnt fish the event last year but from what I remember, the weather was brutal for that weekend last year?

Sorry @whoislang for not giving credit where credit is due, congrats! Still trying to figure out who everyone is based on their MS usernames. 

Look forward to meeting you guys and hopefully learning a thing or two once I make it to town.


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

If I can swing it, I'll try to be there


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm planning to fish it with @Lmhanagr -- we struggled last year, and we had to borrow a buddy's boat which made things interesting as well. Looking forward to this year, though. I'm really curious to see how the 2 day format works out. I'm also pretty pumped to (hopefully) fish it in the new skiff.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

The Cape Lookout Albacore Festival is the same weekend. If they cancel that due to Covid, then a handful of us might roll down from NC with skiffs in tow.


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

What's the cost to enter? Just curious.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

With that new Hatsu you'll be fly'n 



bryson said:


> I'm planning to fish it with @Lmhanagr -- we struggled last year, and we had to borrow a buddy's boat which made things interesting as well. Looking forward to this year, though. I'm really curious to see how the 2 day format works out. I'm also pretty pumped to (hopefully) fish it in the new skiff.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

I don't think they've said yet. This year will be a two day event vs one from previous years, so it may be more than in the past




VANMflyfishing said:


> What's the cost to enter? Just curious.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

If I can get my little boat done by Oct I'll be game... If I don't get wait listed...again

@JacksonOB I don't have any friends that fly fish so could possibly team up. (Side note, I'm a terrible fly fisherman)


----------



## JacksonOB (Sep 6, 2019)

Copahee Hound said:


> If I can get my little boat done by Oct I'll be game... If I don't get wait listed...again
> 
> @JacksonOB I don't have any friends that fly fish so could possibly team up. (Side note, I'm a terrible fly fisherman)


@Copahee Hound Sounds like a perfect opportunity to load up a cooler, admire your handy-work on the Gladesmen, and whiff on shots with the fly rod.


----------



## Ricky Wolbert (Oct 27, 2019)

Is this tournament replacement for the Tailers Ball?


----------



## whoislang (Jul 29, 2020)

Ricky Wolbert said:


> Is this tournament replacement for the Tailers Ball?


Replacement is a strong word....


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Ricky Wolbert said:


> Is this tournament replacement for the Tailers Ball?


Not 100% sure since covid got things wonky last year, but I always thought of it like this.

Tailers Ball was the OG event put on by Flood Tide. Badfish joined up to add the Tailers Cup to make a weekend of it. Badfish didn't do the Tailers Cup last year, and (I guess?) covid messed up the Tailers Ball, so Flood Tide and Haddrell's got together to do the Charleston Fly. Not sure if there will be a Tailers Ball this year, or if it's just lumped into the Charleston Fly?

Either way, I wouldn't mind having more than one tournament to look forward to each year. Fly fishing isn't super huge here, but I think the community could support a couple tourneys, maybe two different formats?


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

bryson said:


> Either way, I wouldn't mind having more than one tournament to look forward to each year. Fly fishing isn't super huge here, but I think the community could support a couple tourneys, maybe two different formats?


I always thought it would be nice to have one during the winter with clear water and schooled fish since we have a late summer/fall one with tailing fish in the grass.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Back in the day Lowcountry Fly Shop had the One Fly Tournament as well. Would be cool to bring that back like you said maybe as a winter time tournament.


----------



## Ricky Wolbert (Oct 27, 2019)

bryson said:


> Not 100% sure since covid got things wonky last year, but I always thought of it like this.
> 
> Tailers Ball was the OG event put on by Flood Tide. Badfish joined up to add the Tailers Cup to make a weekend of it. Badfish didn't do the Tailers Cup last year, and (I guess?) covid messed up the Tailers Ball, so Flood Tide and Haddrell's got together to do the Charleston Fly. Not sure if there will be a Tailers Ball this year, or if it's just lumped into the Charleston Fly?
> 
> Either way, I wouldn't mind having more than one tournament to look forward to each year. Fly fishing isn't super huge here, but I think the community could support a couple tourneys, maybe two different formats?


Got ya , I made the Ball 2 yrs ago and even donated a trip but didn't do cup as I was on way to fla,,I have family in Summerville really like fishing there and the whole Low Country vibe.


----------



## Ricky Wolbert (Oct 27, 2019)

whoislang said:


> Replacement is a strong word....


Could be used as a Verb I guess


----------



## mfdevin (Jun 18, 2020)

50/50 will or won’t fish it, but will probably be fishing either way. Holler if ya ever wanna hang/fish. Might be interested in fishing it, but would rather fish it with someone I am acquainted with


----------



## JacksonOB (Sep 6, 2019)

mfdevin said:


> 50/50 will or won’t fish it, but will probably be fishing either way. Holler if ya ever wanna hang/fish. Might be interested in fishing it, but would rather fish it with someone I am acquainted with


Sounds like a good deal. I’ll give you a shout when I’m in town and we can go chase some fish


----------



## HeliRob (Aug 26, 2019)

Yeah I'll be in again. Was on someone else boat last year, will be running my shadowcast this time. Yeah, the wind was gnarly last year and I believe that is part of the reason they are expanding it to a 2 day event this year. Still no idea what the logistics will be like on that, or if the tailers ball/some kind of captains party will come back...


----------



## hillcharl (Feb 7, 2011)

I plan on it as well. I wade fished last year and my two closest spots were blown out. Looking forward to 2 days!


----------



## hlk96 (Mar 16, 2016)

Just getting into the fly game and may try my hand at it this year.


----------

